# my 200sx gti-r back on the road..



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

*200sx gti-r not back on the road for a while now...read on*

well my car finally will be back on the road next week. some people know that i have taken my car off the road for a while, but this time cause of some upgrades but also cause i was in a very bad accident when i was hit head on by a lexus. well this time i installed the protech equal length manifold, tial wastegate, up dated tech 2 software, t4 turbo, aeromotive 1300hp fuel pump, aeromotive fuel filter, aeromotive fpr, aluminum fuel cell and 850cc injectors. i have to wait to get another daily driver before i put in my jun cams.

all that is left to complete on the car is a fitting for the o2 sensor to be installed on the downpipe and tune the car and that is final. this is proably the last time i will be able to do this due to the fact i am getting married jan 19 and also expecting a child in later june early july. so this car may be for sale in the summer (god i hope not!!!).

i will post dyno numbers once i get the car back.


----------



## tredragon (Nov 16, 2002)

Sweet, you're in MD too! I'd love to check the SX out when you get it finished or whenever. So you're using Tec 2 for fuel mgmt? What ECU are you running?


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

tech II is its own management, stand alone, there for it uses its own computer. not a ecu like jwt or factory, that has been eliminated.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

well there are a few problems to sort out before i will drive the car on the road, but i will keep you up to date.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

well come to find out EIP Tuning did a number internally on my motor and i have to have it overhauled once again. this is killing me, this is the fifth time i have had to fix a problem that EIP Tuning created. i am looking into legal action against them, anyone have any pointers about how to go about recooperating the money i basically gave away to them? mike k said to take it to small claims court, that is one route, but i want to see if anyone has had the same experience and if you did something about it.

thanks guys


----------



## tosainu1 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey Im in Md too!!! Nice to see there are some nissan enthusiasts in my backyard...wish i could get in contact with you guys....I was rotating my tires and changing my oil last night and i ran into this guy at the garage i was working in who has a 240 sx and he's turboing it, and its giving me the urge to do my lil. 1.6 econobox......my engine has lots of miles on it but i dont want to give up on the car just yet....please give me your email addies, or send me one, mine is [email protected]...dont know how to do the pm thing...take care jbanach77 and tredragon....
sorry to hear about that shop doing a number on your car...had a shop do that to me and my GC setup...been pissed off with it ever since....peace


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

wel they had the cam timing and crank timing off, so there is the reason for the bad compression numbers. the head gasket was bad, and had resivoir areas of oil leaking out the head side. so it is all getting sorted out, and the head shimmed now.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

well i found out they destroyed the jun 280 cams and the timing chain tentioner. so my 850 bux i spent on cams is lost thanks to eip tuning. the work they did to the motor has created more and more problems. is there anyway i can even the score with them, come on guys give me some help here.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

thankfully we have a great bunch in this community. i bought a gti-r head at a great price, much thanks to jason garrett young for the hook up. i should get it sometime next week. and much thanks to andreas miko for giving me the help and advice he has given so far.


----------

